
Ask HN: What is your favorite open-source job scheduler - bohinjc
Too many business scripts rely on cron(8) to run.
Classic cron cannot handle task duration, fail (only with email), same-task piling, linting, ...<p>So what is your favorite open-source, easy to bundle&#x2F;deploy job scheduler, that is easy to use, has logging capacity, config file linting, and can handle common use-cases : kill if longer than, limit resources, prevent launching when previous one is nor finished, ...
======
westurner
systemd-crontab-generator may be usable for something like linting classic
crontabs? [https://github.com/systemd-cron/systemd-
cron](https://github.com/systemd-cron/systemd-cron)

Systemd/Timers as a cron replacement:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers#As_a_cro...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers#As_a_cron_replacement)

Celery supports periodic tasks:

> _Like with cron, the tasks may overlap if the first task doesn’t complete
> before the next. If that’s a concern you should use a locking strategy to
> ensure only one instance can run at a time (see for example_ Ensuring a task
> is only executed one at a time _)._

[http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/userguide/periodic-t...](http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/userguide/periodic-
tasks.html)

------
IpV8
Monit does many of these things. More for monitoring than scheduling, but you
could easily make a script that handles the timing side of things.

------
InGodsName
Cloudwatch events.

I know it's not what you want but that's all i use.

